
Safari 11 Released for MacOS Sierra and OS X El Capitan - WoodenChair
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/09/19/safari-11-released-macos-sierra-os-x-el-capitan/
======
sogen
It feels very very snappy.

EDIT: Wow I had over 2,300 cookies stored, now removed.

